# Comicbild



## metty (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de Gemeinde,

ich bin völlig am Ende. Ich versuche derzeit ein kleines Comicbild zu machen, dass ein Alien oder Hiphopper (mit Kappe o.ä.) oder anderer Mensch mit einem Joint darstellen soll.
Sinn und Zweck ist eine kleine Comichomepage.
Leider bin ich nicht gerade in der Lage zu zeichnen und auch Vorlagen haben mir bisher nicht viel weitergeholfen.
Gibt es vielleicht jemanden von euch, der mir gute Imagedatenbanken, Tipps o.ä. geben kann?
Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen. Und wenn sich jemand dazu bereiterklärt mir selber etwas zu zeichnen, fände ich das auch klasse und soll nicht unbezahlt bleiben.

Danke schonmal, Matthias


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Februar 2005)

Hi du!

Hast du mal im Forum nach "Comic" gesucht? Das Thema wurde schon recht oft besprochen. Willst du es denn unbedingt selbst zeichnen oder würde es dir reichen aus Fotos einen Comic zu machen? (mit dem Hiphopper würde das ja gehn )
Mit welchem Programm willst du es machen und besitzt du ein Zeichen-Tableau?

Wenn du es jemanden machen lassen willst kannst du dich ja im Jobforum melden 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## metty (10. Februar 2005)

Also da ich den Comic ja für eine Homepage brauche ist eine pixelgrafik schon ausreichend....sollte nur groß sein. Ich dachte an Photoshop.
Es muss auch nicht sein das selber zu zeichnen. Ein Grafiktablett habe ich zuhause nicht, nur auf der Firma und da kann ich das ja nicht machen :/
Wegen dem Jobforum...das lass ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen. Danke schonmal.


----------



## chrisbergr (11. Februar 2005)

Ich hab hier mal was allgemeines zum Figuren zeichnen durch Zufall entdeckt 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/15014442/


----------



## holzoepfael (14. Februar 2005)

Also wenn ich noch kurz was zu dem Link sagen darf ( http://www.deviantart.com/view/15014442/ )
Wenn du so etwas suchst, dann kann ich dir wirklich folgendes Buch empfehlen: Hogarth's Zeichenschule
Sehr ausführlich und sauber gemacht...
Ich selber habe damit auch meine ersten "anatomische" Erfolge erzielt....


----------



## chrisbergr (14. Februar 2005)

Wow sieht vielversprechend aus. Ich glaube da werde ich mir mal eine Leseprobe suchen und überlegen, mir das Buch vielleicht zuzulegen.

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## holzoepfael (14. Februar 2005)

Jo dann mal viel Spass damit, sofern du es dir kaufst. Nun wie gesagt, es sind glaube ich ca. 500 Seiten, also recht dick. Un dafür sind die 45€ nicht zuvil verlangt.
Hatte jetzt in Bilderischem Gestallten endlich mal ne 5 und keine 4-5 mehr. (6=exzellent||1=schlecht)
(Was bei unserer Zeichnungslehrerin nicht gerade einfach ist ^^ )
/e:
achja und das Buch fängt meistens mit Kubismus an. (Weiss nicht ob dir was sagt, darunter verstehe ich soviel wie: Den Körper in verschiedene geometrische Formen unterteilen). Das hilft einem sehr, die Anatomie zu verstehen....


----------



## metty (15. Februar 2005)

Ich werde mir das Buch mal zulegen - Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## sam_ragga (24. Februar 2005)

Da es schon ein paar Comic threads gibt und ich kein neues eröffnen will hoffe ich, dass man diesen eintrag noch findet 

... wie bekomme ich es hin z.b. eine gesichtsfarbe insich "anzugleichen", ich möchte nicht so viele verschiedene Farbtöne haben (max. 4) und nicht so fein gepixelt sondern schon klar getrennte farbbereiche! 

eindeutig? naja ich hoffe man kann meine frage verstehen ... suche mal ein beispiel bild raus ...

gruß samragga


----------

